# Goldfish tank



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello!

My friends sister has a goldfish that she doesn't want anymore. It is currently living in a 1 gallon bowl with a glo fish. I desperately want to save this fish (the goldfish) and give it the best life possible, however I do not think I have the necessary money. I am pretty sure he is a butterfly tail, and I read that they need 20 gallons of space. I can not afford this, so i was thinking a 5 or 10 with frequent water changes? My dad doesn't want me to buy from Craigslist because he believes they will not be the best quality, which I disagree with. What is the best way I can give these fish a good life? Where can I find everything cheaply? Should I just not bother? Even if I got them a 5 gallon they would be happier than they are now... but even then I would need to upgrade. :roll:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Get as big of a tank as you can, anything is better than 1g and you can always upgrade in the future.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi. You could keep him in a 10 gallon. It would be a lot of work.. Do you know how big he is right now?
If he does turn out to be a single tail you can always work on finding a pond for him.


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

He is about 2 inches at the moment. I know this is not as big as he will get, but is he a small fish for the species? My friends mom had the fish for school and it ended up living, so it's at lease 4 months old(ish). I am fairly sure he is not a single tail thankfully


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well he's a baby.. I would get him a 10 and just keep trying for upgrade. The danio you should try and give to someone who has a school..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, since ed not a single tail! Once the NEXT dollar per gallon sale at petco is up you can buy him/her a new tank  upgrading is ALWAYS better!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Get him in what you can, and then start scouting craigslist or similar sites for lucky deals. You can also check second hand stores, Goodwill, ect. A second hand tank is perfectly safe to use - just clean it and check the seals - resealing isn't hard if you need to, and you can sometimes get whole setups for very cheap. It _can _be done on a budget, it just takes more work and a little bit of luck.


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

If I convince my dad to let me get one used from craigslist do I still have to cycle it?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

yes, you will still need to cycle the tank  unless you already have a filter that has its "full" potential of bacteria? IF you do you can use some of its media and add it to your new filter so you dont have to start a new one


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok. Problem. My parents will let me get the fish, but I can't spend any more money on him (parents rule). He will be stuck in that cruel bowl! Should I just give him to someone who has the proper equipment for him?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Depends on what his tail type is, I may be able to take him if you learn how to ship fish...My comet goldfish just died and if he does turn out to be a single tail, I have a pond open for him when he grows up, and a 30g with a small goldfish (that will be moved to the pond once he's grown) that would work for a fancy.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If he's a fancy an you learn how to ship fish I may be interested I have a 40 gallon tank and it ready to add another fancy goldfish! ! Unless you take bailmints request haha ! I hope you do find a home for him soon!i would love to see pic of him/her if possible ?


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

I will post a picture as soon as I get him! Do you guys think that would be whats best for him? I want him for myself but don't want to be responsible for his suffering.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Waldobubbles3 said:


> I will post a picture as soon as I get him! Do you guys think that would be whats best for him? I want him for myself but don't want to be responsible for his suffering.


Well it's up to you as the fish owner to decide what's best  wherever you think he'll be the happiest is where you should place him  I'm not saying give him to me but hook me up as a last resort ^__^ I have a tank all ready to go if you don't find a home or if you don't want to keep him then just send me a pm


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It would probably be best to rehome him. Unless you can find a free tank on Craigslist or similar, you'll have to spend money, and he's going to physically outgrow that bowl, and probably much more quickly than you'll expect. This is not even counting how quickly his waste will build up, and how much work it will be to keep him healthy in such a tiny, tiny space. It looks like there are plenty of people that will give him a proper home, though!

Edit: It is, of course, your choice as the owner.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mhm, and if you can't find anyone locally to take him, you could take me or Blu up on our offers. If you do take one of us up just make sure to thoroughly read on shipping fish xD.

It's your choice as the owner, but he just can't live in a bowl. There's a condition that fish get when they're placed in a too-small tank. What happens is since their environment is too small, their outsides stop growing and their insides keep growing and they eventually die in excruciating pain. Not to mention the amount of waste build-up in .5g bowl.

A fancy would need around 30 gallons of water, minimum.
A single tail would need around 50 gallons of water, minimum. And even that is hard to take care of with Goldfish-they're pretty dirty fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Mhm, and if you can't find anyone locally to take him, you could take me or Blu up on our offers. If you do take one of us up just make sure to thoroughly read on shipping fish xD.
> 
> It's your choice as the owner, but he just can't live in a bowl. There's a condition that fish get when they're placed in a too-small tank. What happens is since their environment is too small, their outsides stop growing and their insides keep growing and they eventually die in excruciating pain. Not to mention the amount of waste build-up in .5g bowl.
> 
> ...


For one fancy it's 20 gallons and the following other fancies is 10 more gallons , or 20 for each fancy


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yus I know but I used to get hate either way because people would say 'noooo it's 30 gallons' and SolidGold said it was 30 gallons :/.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Yus I know but I used to get hate either way because people would say 'noooo it's 30 gallons' and SolidGold said it was 30 gallons :/.


She did? I thought she said 20 for each, and tithra said 20 for the first 10 for the second and then she updated and said 20 for each  oh well I'm confusing myself now XD :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you think about it since goldfish are social you generally want a pair in 30 gallons. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Exactly xD, I believe that might've been why I got hate. But yeah-goldfish do prefer a tankmate rather than isolation.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

^ yes very true , that must stink to not have any friends 
Lol t first I thought you mean 30 gallons per goldfish O__o


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

I believe I am going to watch tutorials on how to ship fish and give him to a loving home with his needs are met. I will make a new thread for anyone interested... but how will I choose? I was thinking I base it off of tank size, friends, and what state he will be living in. (I will give Blu and Bailmint some brownie points for helping out )


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Waldobubbles3 said:


> I believe I am going to watch tutorials on how to ship fish and give him to a loving home with his needs are met. I will make a new thread for anyone interested... but how will I choose? I was thinking I base it off of tank size, friends, and what state he will be living in. (I will give Blu and Bailmint some brownie points for helping out )


Ok! Whoever you choose is fine ^__^ I'll be looking for your thread !!!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup, I'm fine either way c:. I'll sure be looking out too! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Yup, I'm fine either way c:. I'll sure be looking out too! Can't wait to see pictures.


I would love too see pictures too!!!!


----------

